
Good News and Bad News about Covid-19 Misinformation - headalgorithm
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/good-news-and-bad-news-about-covid-19-misinformation/
======
gerland
So I guess Scientific American also joined political bias? Should have
expected that, but it's a bit sad.

